# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  مصطلحات قانونية بالانجليزية- لنك

## ناني

skip to content 

Search Cornell 
LII / Legal Information Institute
·                                 home 
·                                 about 
·                                 sitemap 
·                                 donate 
Wex
Main Page | Law about... articles | Definitions | Become an author | FAQ 
Categories: Content Types 
Printable version | Disclaimers

*Categoryefinition*

From Wex, everyone's resource for law learning


*Articles in category "Definition"*

There are 188 articles in this category. 
*A*

ALR Abuse of discretion Act Actual Innocence Actual damages Actus reus Ad litem Adverse Possession Advisory opinion Affidavit Affirmative action Affirmative defense Amicus curiae Antitrust violations Arraignment Assault Assumption of risk*B*

Bailment Bankruptcy fraud Battery Bench trial Blawg Blue sky law Bribery*C*

CALI Case Cause of action Caveat emptor Certiorari Civil Clemency Collateral order doctrine Color of title Common law Compensatory damages Complementarity Computer and internet fraud Contemnor Contempt Contempt of Congress Contempt of court, civil Contempt of court, criminal Contempt of court, direct Contempt of court, indirect Controversy Counterfeiting Credit card fraud Cross claims*D*

Damages Declaratory judgment Decriminalization Defamation Defendant Definitions Demurrer Dicta Diminished capacity Directed verdict Diversity jurisdiction Double jeopardy Due process*E*

Economic espionage*E cont.*

Emancipation of minors Embezzlement Eminent domain En banc Entrapment Equity Ex post facto Excise tax Extradition*F*

False imprisonment Federal Federal tax law Felony Financial fraud*G*

Gerrymander Government fraud Grand jury Guardian ad litem*H*

Habeas corpus Health maintenance organizations Healthcare fraud House arrest Hung jury*I*

Immunity Impleader Implied warranty of habitability Implied warranty of merchantibility In Personam In rem In-personam Incompetence Indictment Injunction Insanity and diminished capacity Insanity defense Insider trading Insurance fraud Intellectual property Intentional infliction of emotional distress Inter alia Internal revenue code Intestate*J*

Judgment notwithstanding the verdict Jurisdiction Jury*K*

Kangaroo court Kickbacks*L*

Lesser included offense Libel Liquidated damages*M*

Mail fraud Malum in se Malum prohibitum Mens rea Minor Miranda rights Misfeasance Mistrial Money laundering Moot*N*

National Reporter System Negligence Next friend*N cont.*

Nolo contendere*O*

OSHA Obiter dictum Obstruction of justice Original jurisdiction*P*

Parol evidence Per curiam Petitioner Phone and telemarketing fraud Plaintiff Power of attorney Precedent Prima facie Pro bono Pro se Promissory estoppel Public corruption Public utilities Punitive damages*Q*

Quash*R*

Regulations Remand Res judicata Respondent Ripe Rules*S*

Sanction Securities fraud Shepards Citations Slander Sovereign immunity Sovereignty Special master Standing Stare decisis Statute Statute of frauds Statute of limitations Sua sponte Subject matter jurisdiction Subpoena Subpoena duces tecum*T*

Takings Tax Tax evasion Temporary restraining order Territorial jurisdiction Title Title (legislation) Title (property) Trade secrets Treasury regulations Treble damages Trespass*U*

Unconscionable Unconstitutional Uniform Commercial Code United States Code*V*

Venue Voir dire*W*

Writ Writ of certiorari Writ of error
Retrieved from "http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/index.php/Category :Big Grin: efinition"
This page has been accessed 68026 times. This page was last modified 06:22, 22 Nov 2005 by J. Andrew Walker. Based on work by LII Editor. [1 watching user/s] Content is available under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.5 License.

----------

